# [Erotic Tales Vol. I-IV] Sorvino, Williams. Karvan, Russell, Agrawal, Dancewicz, Veldman, Elvers-Elbertzhagen, etc. [26V]



## Sledge007 (30 Sep. 2012)

*
Sasha Veldman & Mira Sorvino - The Dutch Master (D/USA 1994)




download




Anu Agrawal - The Cloud Door (D/IND 1994)




download




Bianca Koedam - De wachtkamer (D/NL 1995)




download




Cynda Williams - Wet (D/USA 1995)




download




Claudia Karvan & Gosia Dobrowolska - Touch Me (D/USA 1993)




download




Stefania Sandrelli - Caramelle (D/I 1995)




download




Renata Dancewicz - Diabelska edukacja (D/PL 1995)




download




Theresa Russell - Hotel Paradise (D/UK 1995)




download




Andrea Bloom - Sambolico (D/BR/FIN 1995)




download




Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen - Der Elefant vergißt nie (D 1995)




download

*​


----------



## Bongobonce (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke. Besonders für Jenny.


----------



## terranova999 (1 Okt. 2012)

schöne Bilder, gerne mehr!


----------



## rabdor (2 Okt. 2012)

Echt toll, vor allem Cynda:thx:


----------



## spinmonk (2 Okt. 2012)

Danke! Velen Dank


----------



## maximu (3 Okt. 2012)

toll wie immer. DANKE


----------



## Low Ryder (3 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## autobahn21 (6 Okt. 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Blaster (1 Nov. 2012)

aber sowas von Excellent!


----------



## reflexx03 (2 Nov. 2012)

Viele dank für diese zusammenstellung!!!


----------



## gugolplex (11 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Videos. :thx:


----------



## Hilarulus (5 März 2013)

Das ist mal ein schöner Beitrag


----------

